# Want to add seat warmer option to existing Viper 5901



## Bambuk (Dec 4, 2010)

Had Viper 5901 installed 2 years ago. At the time I decided against the option that would turn on the seat warmer but regret it now.
Would it be much hassle for a dealer to add this option? How much could he charge me? Thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bambuk said:


> Had Viper 5901 installed 2 years ago. At the time I decided against the option that would turn on the seat warmer but regret it now.
> Would it be much hassle for a dealer to add this option? How much could he charge me? Thanks.


 He will charge you for his time, assuming he does this stuff all the time. My old boss charged good money when going by a time line. I think its like hooking up the rear defroster but twice, just need a few relays and time.


----------



## Bambuk (Dec 4, 2010)

That was I am trying to find out: how much time it would take.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Bambuk said:


> That was I am trying to find out: how much time it would take.


 It takes as long as it takes, considering its an added feature. Id guess around two hours time, if the person that did the install does the add on.


----------

